# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Ahorrar Agua >  Injusticia en el recibo del agua

## NANSEN

No sé a quien corresponderá esta queja, si a la propia Junta de Andalucía o a la empresa suministradora que en mi domicilio es EMPROACSA, el caso es que el canon que pagamos está dividido en bloques de consumo:

-Los primeros 15 m3 a un precio, del 16 al 30 más caros...

El caso es que el recibo no tiene en cuenta el número de usuarios en cada hogar. Resultado: aquellos hogares con mayor número de miembros acaban pagando el agua bastante más cara que aquellas personas que viven solas, aunque su consumo por habitante sea mucho menor.

¿Tan difícil es cruzar datos con el padrón municipal y tener en cuenta el consumo efectivo por usuario a la hora de fijar el precio del m3?

----------


## REEGE

La verdad, es que no entiendo como existe gente, tanto a nivel de vivienda, como a nivel de regadio, que piensa que el agua que está pagando es CARA!!! El que haya empresas, que de los embalses, saquen el agua, la hagan potable y nos la lleven a nuestras casas o terrenos a regar y encima algunos usuarios se quejen de su ridículo precio...
No puedo entenderlo, como tampoco entiendo el precio exagerado de la Luz!!! Ahí si que entiendo a los usuarios, pero con el agua, un bien tan escaso y mal utilizado por algunos, no logro comprender las quejas de la gente.
Ojala y el AGUA algún día tenga el precio que realmente vale, y los humanos nos demos cuenta de que el bien más necesario en nuestras vidas hay que cuidarlo y no malgastarlo!!!Un saludo y no nos quejemos por un precio miserable!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Sin entrar en si el agua es ó no es cara. Creo entender la queja. En una casa con 4 miembros se paga el agua a un precio por pasar por ese minímo de 15 m al ser mas usuarios. No hay relacion en gasto usuario/precio. ES por donde creo que va dirigida la protesta en cuestión.

----------


## javalientem

REEGE, a lo que se refiere Nansen, es que no hay justicia social, y te explico, en mi casa somos 6 personas (y 2 arrimaos)y vivimos todo el año aqui, por lo que el consumo de agua, electricidad y varios suele ser elevado de todo ello, y OJO que como tu dices pago una miseria de agua, pero me siento discriminado con respecto a algunos vecinos, que vienen a su casa 20/30 dias al año y consumen la mitad que yo en un año, y claro ellos no llegan al minimo, pero yo me paso, y me JOD... mucho, no por el tema economico ya que vengo pagando 50  cada 6 meses, por eso no me molesto siquiera en hablar del tema con el alcalde de mi pueblo

----------

